
Why We Should All Wear the World’s Most Visible Color - jgrahamc
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90124059/why-we-should-all-wear-the-worlds-most-visible-color
======
gus_massa
This is easy to see in a middle of a mountain without vegetation, like in the
examples. But if you are going to a forest of a place with a lot of grass,
suddenly it has very low contrast.

This looks like a project that picked the 555 nm wavelength because it has
some theoretical (unrelated) properties, but they made no usability test in
the wild.

------
noir_lord
I cycle wearing high visibility gear over a flat base colour, lots of cycling
friends wear team gear with different colours and logos slapped all over, it's
basically camouflage since it breaks up their outline.

------
Frenchgeek
A green polka dot jacket.. No thank you.

